# Moving to Spain looking for Football coaching job



## Darren87

Hiya Im Darren
Im 23 years old from North east and Im looking to spend the summer in Spain coaching Football. Im am level1 qualified as well as qualfied referee . I ahve coached a variety of age groups in the past but mainly kids working for a pro club.
I just wondered if anyone could give me any leads to any english coaching companies in Spain prefarbly in Benidorm. I am ready to fly out any time
If anyone has any leads or contacts please reply back.


----------



## xabiaxica

Darren87 said:


> Hiya Im Darren
> Im 23 years old from North east and Im looking to spend the summer in Spain coaching Football. Im am level1 qualified as well as qualfied referee . I ahve coached a variety of age groups in the past but mainly kids working for a pro club.
> I just wondered if anyone could give me any leads to any english coaching companies in Spain prefarbly in Benidorm. I am ready to fly out any time
> If anyone has any leads or contacts please reply back.


Hi & welcome

I think this has been discussed before...........


I'm pretty sure most councils run their own football coaching shemes, as do schools - though in Spanish, of course............do you speak Spanish?

in any case the schools would be closed in summer

there are summer camps - put 'camp fútbol verano' 

the only 'english' ones I have ever heard of were run voluntarily - is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Joppa

xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> I think this has been discussed before...........
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure most councils run their own football coaching shemes, as do schools - though in Spanish, of course............do you speak Spanish?
> 
> in any case the schools would be closed in summer
> 
> there are summer camps - put 'camp fútbol verano'
> 
> the only 'english' ones I have ever heard of were run voluntarily - is that what you were looking for?


I remember watching one of those relocation programmes a few years back (i.e. before the recession!) about a couple who opened a dance/drama school for British youngsters on Costa Blanca run by the wife and football academy run by the husband. After a slow start it seemed to take off and was successful, but I wonder such a venture is any longer viable in the current depressed economy. If not, a paid coaching position for expat children doesn't seem promising.

There are professional operations like http://www.glennhoddleacademy.com/glenns_dream.html near Jerez.


----------



## Guest

Look for English immersion summer camps. I wouldn't be surprised if at least one needs a soccer coach/ref. 

Good luck.


----------



## mazlester

Hi Darren 

Try looking at either Thompson or Thomas Cook as they advertise for Football Coaches for their places in Spain!


----------



## Alcalaina

Real Madrid might be looking for a new manager soon ....


----------



## Darren87

mazlester said:


> Hi Darren
> 
> Try looking at either Thompson or Thomas Cook as they advertise for Football Coaches for their places in Spain!


Thanks for that I will have a look into that. I've also manged to get interview off Kings recruit for coaching in holiday resorts


----------

